# JFK: Lifetime NRA Member, Second Amendment Defender



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Want a good laugh,read the comments....your welcome.

*With the 50th anniversary of John F. Kennedy's (JFK) assassination drawing near, various aspects of his life and presidency are being recounted. Among these, two aspects that are not getting the attention they deserve are his lifetime membership in the NRA and his defense of the Second Amendment.*

According to the _Washington Post_, JFK was one of eight U.S. presidents to "have been lifetime members [of the NRA]." The others were "Ulysses S. Grant, Theodore Roosevelt, William Howard Taft, Dwight D. Eisenhower... Richard M. Nixon, Ronald Reagan, and George H.W. Bush." Kennedy stands out as the only Democrat on that list.
In April 1960, JFK said our founding fathers used phrases like "a well regulated militia" and "the 'security' of the nation," as well as "the right of each citizen 'to keep and bear arms,'" to show "the essentially civilian nature of our economy."
He posited "fears of governmental tyranny" as the impetus "which gave rise to the Second Amendment" to begin with. And although he believed it "unlikely" that such tyranny "[would] ever be a major danger to our nation," he said "the Second Amendment will always be important."
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...r-Of-The-NRA-Defender-Of-The-Second-Amendment


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Pretty neat Harry!
JFK would NOT have supported SSPO @ state schools......just sayin


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Not a big Kennedy fan but he was a big supporter of our gun rights.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

The Democratic party of the 1960's is NOTHING like the Democratic party of today...

Like I need to tell the well-informed members of Masscops...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hell, Reagan started out as a democrat in the fifties or sixties...and you saw how fast he defected.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------

